# Figure 8 upgrade



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Had some play time tonite so i decided to upgrade one of my figure 8s , it was specificly set for BBs

so i drilled out the holes to accept 5mm paratabs and tubed it up with 8" 2040 looped , the looped ends to the paratabs are connected via larks knot ala "WILL" and the pouch end with constrictor knots 3mm cord the pull is not to heavy , will play with it and see how it goes weather i stay with the loops or go back

to singles .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey hey Luna, :wave:

I like that very much. Gotta' get me one of these figure 8s. WTF man. Are the ends of the paratabs heat fused together? That thing looks sanitary!

I've got to make a trip to the Bass Pro Shop here. Going to check their web site for figure 8s. Their new place is way the he!! on the other side of town. About, no joke, 20 friggin miles away.

He he. Hope everything is smooth on your end.

Nice rig, My Friend,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Hey hey Luna, :wave:
> 
> I like that very much. Gotta' get me one of these figure 8s. WTF man. Are the ends of the paratabs heat fused together? That thing looks sanitary!
> 
> ...


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Slingshot Silas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey hey Luna, :wave:
> ...


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Very slick! I'll search it up. This is a *very *clean look.

SSS


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Very slick! I'll search it up. This is a *very *clean look.
> 
> SSS
> 
> ...


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

As a poor college student, I would go for a week without eating JUST to be able to buy a figure 8 to rappel with....And here y'all are....

:nono:

hahaha


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Get slingshots into fashion at college and you could soon be an affluent student. You could make little sets of mini slingshots with ultra light bands and a bag of dried green peas for ammo.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, I've been out of college for a few dozen years. I was just thinking back to the days of rappelling fun.

I did have a great thought last night as I was looking at my Rescue-8 biner (crying about your torture of its bretheren)....I could make these in cast aluminum for y'all....That way you're not having to destroy a good piece of gear!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> Oh, I've been out of college for a few dozen years. I was just thinking back to the days of rappelling fun.
> 
> I did have a great thought last night as I was looking at my Rescue-8 biner (crying about your torture of its bretheren)....I could make these in cast aluminum for y'all....That way you're not having to destroy a good piece of gear!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, that's cooler than I thought. When I first looked at this thread I didn't realize that thing didn't start life as a slingshot :thumbsup:


----------

